# 72 hour holter monitor



## kcjatbeach@aol.com (Oct 27, 2014)

Would the  the code for a 72 hour holter be 0295T??


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Nov 3, 2014)

kcjatbeach@aol.com said:


> Would the  the code for a 72 hour holter be 0295T??


 

Yes, this is the code that CPT directs you to for holter monitors that are over 48 hours.
Thanks, Amanda


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes, this is the code that directs you to holter monitor over 48 hours.

Hope this helps!!!


----------

